# Car Seat for Maltese



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

This year we are taking our maltese Toby on vacation with us. We are going to the beach for a few days and rented a pet friendly condo. We have never traveled with him a long distance before, he is almost 2 years old and this is our first vacation taking him.

I was looking into getting him a car seat. Normally when he rides in the car we are going short distances such as to the groomer or to visit my parents a couple miles away and he rides in my lap, but I don't know if it would be safe to travel 7 hours in a car with him loose in the car. I'm sure with my husband and kids in the car too he'll want to jump from person to person! I found some I liked on Amazon, but they have to hook to a headrest and I wanted to put him in the backseat with the kids. 

I also don't want to spend $50 on a car seat either. What do you all do when traveling with your maltese? Do you just harness them to the backseat or use a carset or hold them? I'm hoping he will do okay traveling, but this will be a new thing for him going so far. If you all have some recommendations, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you don't want to invest in a good carseat like the Snoozer, I'd suggest a harness like the Easy Rider.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I used to let Zooey ride on my lap or just be loose in the back seat...until I read a post on SM about a Malt who died tragically because she was not properly restrained. I started researching the safest car seats for dogs and decided on a kennel type crate. Zooey has ridden in it every time since--whether we're going on a 5 minute Starbucks run, or traveling 6 hours to my family's home. Accidents can happen anywhere (and they do tend to occur near home). You can find this type of kennel for $50 or a little more. It's so worth it!


----------



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> If you don't want to invest in a good carseat like the Snoozer, I'd suggest a harness like the Easy Rider.
> 
> Amazon.com: Easy Rider Car Small Harness for Dogs, Black: Pet Supplies


I just looked at the snoozer on amazon, that is the kind of seat I want, I so wish it was cheaper!! Maybe I'll just have to save up some money and not tell my husband how much it costs!


----------



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I used to let Zooey ride on my lap or just be loose in the back seat...until I read a post on SM about a Malt who died tragically because she was not properly restrained. I started researching the safest car seats for dogs and decided on a kennel type crate. Zooey has ridden in it every time since--whether we're going on a 5 minute Starbucks run, or traveling 6 hours to my family's home. Accidents can happen anywhere (and they do tend to occur near home). You can find this type of kennel for $50 or a little more. It's so worth it!


I have a crate like this

Amazon.com: Midwest 1524 iCrate Single-Door Pet Crate 24-By-18 -By-19-Inch: Pet Supplies

Toby uses it to drink in (we have a water bottle attached) and occassionally he'll go in and lay down, but if you shut the door he hates it lol, I figured it would be too crowded to have him in this and the kids in the backseat too. I am going to fold it down and take it with me to set up in the house we are staying at though.

I figured if I get him something open where he doesn't feel confined he would be happier. You are right though, I have always worried about being in an accident traveling with him. I do need to get one to use all the time. I have just never invested in one because he doesn't travel with me a lot. We have no restaurants or stores that are pet friendly unfortunately or I would totally take him!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I just bought two car seats off a website called Wayfair dot com. they are snoozer type seats, one is hot pink vinyl and the other is a leopard print. they were spendy, but I love them! They have cuddly fur fabric and you put a harness on your pup and fasten them in to the seat belt, I love them....my family thinks I've lost my mind though!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the Snoozer 2 (for two dogs). I love it, and so do the dogs because they can see out of the window. It is a bit expensive, but it's a one time purchase. The important thing is that the dog is secured in the car when you are driving. Dogs on the loose become flying missles in an accident. So, if you cant swing a snoozer before your trip, I would recommend a harness or a carrier that can be secured in the car. And the lap is not safe for kids or dogs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely don't leave Toby loose in the car even for a short drive. Little Leah who died I believe was just going on a short drive. Unfortunately, all it takes is for someone to stop short in front of you and your Maltese becomes a projectile and could die. I never put my DS in our car unless he was in his car seat. Same with my Tyler. If you can't afford the seat a good car harness as listed above will do quite well. Try to find one crash tested.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I use a seat belt harness for all of our furbabies. It fits them snuggly and it's easy to put/take out. Here's the link where I got them: Dog Seatbelt Car Harness - Bergan

Though seeing the Snoozer makes me want to get one lol. I'm sure Casper would love to be sitting in that.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We use a little booster seat from Petco, but I have to say it is not a very good quality. I was using a regular crate, but it beat up the inside of my little Toyota Yaris so badly, that it was not an option. Bella seems the most comfortable without the booster seat, so I think I am going to be switching to just a harness like the link posted earlier. She's just too wigly for the booster  .


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

Doobie says to tell you that he :heart: his Snoozer !

Snoozer Lookout 1 Dog Car Seat

This is the style I bought and they are a little pricey but worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys! I think I'm going to try and get the snoozer. My husband thought I was crazy last night when I told him i wanted to buy Toby a car seat for our trip. He loves Toby, but he doesn't think about safety like I do. Plus he doesn't take Toby in the car ever so he doesn't realize how much he is going to jump around if he's not secured somehow. I guess he thinks he would just sleep on the backseat, but I know different! I just left out the part of how much it costs


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, that is the Snoozer I bought for Lola and Molly....


----------

